# Cat Season?



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www.newsnet5.com/family/4258907/detail.html


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

In certain parts of the country there is a season on cats  It is all year long!I'm sure shortdrift will be voting yes on this one


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

Let the caterwaul begin with this catalyst.


----------



## catlover (Dec 7, 2004)

This is a test, right?
My point of veiw-cats, dogs or even children. The one who should be shot is is the idiot resposible for them being where they shouldn't be in the first place.
Catz


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

here kitty kitty kitty.  
I've got 2 cats and love both of them but they use a litter box
and not my trailor tires or my shed door or my deck posts or my
basement windows, get it?


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I have about 1000 acres of family property in back of my house . Any cat that ventures onto this is a dead cat. In the past 10 years I have seen pheasants , turkeys & quail return with a vengence . I'll be damned if a cat is going to start killing chicks again. Doesn't matter one bit to me. If people want pet cats, they should keep them in their yards. It really is that simple. THE CATKING


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Domestic house cats kill more wildlife than any other animal period! (except man) It's not like they even eat what they kill. When they come across a nest of rabbits, quail, pheasants, turkeys or whatever they find, they play with everything in it untill all are dead. I do not go out hunting for cats but have put more than a few down in my time. It is not illegal to kill feral cats in Ohio.


----------



## Fishin' Coach (May 19, 2004)

mmmmmmm...
Taste like chicken?


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I might have put a couple down myself when I run across a stray or feral cat. 

A good tip: A bow is very quiet when in a populated area.


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

Someone on another site brought up a very good point about this. A story like this will turn a lot more people off to hunting and make a lot of people on the fence turn to anti hunters. It's BS but there are an insane number of cat owners in this country and they just can't seem to understand the impact that their little fluffy can have when they let him out at night. To them, hearing hunters talk about blasting a cat makes them think we are bloodlusting ******** who want to shoot everything and anything that moves. These are beloved pets to many and they don't make the distinction between wild feral cats and their precious pet. I agree any cat let loose should be fair game and i'm more than happy to get some target practice in but i think this is a lose lose situation for the hunter. Either we shoot cats and make people anti's or not shoot them and let them continue ravaging wildlife (or at least not publically confess to shooting them and not raise awareness about the problem).


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

New Years eve this past one we were watching a show on the best killing machines out of the cat family and we all started making bets... nobody picked feral cats and they were listed fist above them all...
I had a guide who bounty trapped in Ark and Ga and caught more feral cats then you would believe... he kept a record and dogs too and all were killed on the spot and he did get a bounty for them too...
Kill em all... is my humble opinion if they are not leashed and run wild... cats or dogs


----------



## catlover (Dec 7, 2004)

IMHA, this should be handled by authorities. There are are no adequate rescoucrces in place to handle this escalating problem.
1. Mrs. Jones shouldn't let Fluffy run loose all over the neighborhood. There is a leash law for dogs in most communities(ever try leashing a cat?).
2. Animal control should be willing and able to pick up loose and or feral animals. We rescued several and they wouldn't take them. Acted like it wasn't their area.

Where I grew up in Colorado, we had a problem with dog packs. Not feral animals. Pets running loose, banding together at nite and killing livestock.
There needs to be a concerted effort in order to make an impact. Not only responsibility on the part of the pet owners but some sort of structured program by animal control officials.
At first, I thought this post was going to go ballistic with an "I wanna kill me sumpin " attitude. I do believe some valid points were addressed.
Thanks.
Catz


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

to make it worse, a lot of people that let their cats out never get them spayed or neutered ( i sound like bob barker), making the problem grow every season. We have cat in my parents neighborhood that my dad and i wanted to get rid of but our neighbor is obsessed with cats and was very opposed to it (case in point of my earilier statment). It had a litter last 2 years ago and we managed to catch the kittens and find homes for them, and then last year had another litter. We caught the kittens and again and the mother and finally convinced our neighbor to at least take the mother in and get it spayed. She's still running around picking birds off our feeders but at least there won't be any kittens running around when she's finally gone.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I use to raise rabbits and the local cats thought they could hassle them which in turn kept them from mating so the problem was solved pellet gun style...
If it were dogs I could have taken photos and call the animal warden but the warden told me cats "they don't come out for" so.... 
... now you know the rest of the story


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

There was an article in Field and Stream about this very problem. My solution is the same as the others on here. If I am out hunting and i see one or the other I will shoot. If its a dog it should be kept on a leash or in a fenced yard. If its a cat, well - no sympathy here. I do have a nice little air rifle that'll do just nicely...


----------



## shanesvillehunter (Feb 21, 2005)

I agree with shooting cats, they kill all the bunnies I like to train my beagle pup with, but dogs? I understand if there are a pack of them runnin around wild and causing problems on a daily basis, but if you see a dog once, do you shoot? We lost a great beagle last fall that way; once he got loose from his lead and when we went looking for him, a neighbor (who knows our dog by sight) said he saw a local guy use him for target practice. I mean, comeon. I understand if the dog is killing things. We live surrounded by hundreds of acres. He was probably running bunnies, but with no gun there to take the bunnies out, what harm is he going to do? Think before you shoot. Cats are a dime a dozen, a good beagle doesn't come along all the time,


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I should not have said dogs...
I'll not shoot an obvious hunting dog and will try to catch them and hope to return same to their owners or find a good home for them...
Mutts are another story...


----------



## shanesvillehunter (Feb 21, 2005)

trkyhntr- wish you were my neighboor. 

We also lost a good dog to 'yotes. 'yotes make worse neighboors than trigger happy fellas...


----------

